# Rối Loạn Cương Dương Nên Ăn Gì Tốt Nhất Và Nên Kiêng Gì?



## Mebop8818 (3/4/19)

“Rối loạn cương dương nên ăn gì?” là câu hỏi dần trở nên phổ biến với cánh mày râu ngày nay. _Mình_ xin bật mí cho bạn những thực phẩm hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh rối loạn cương dương hiệu quả nhất, không tốn kém. Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây các bạn nha.





_“Rối loạn cương dương nên ăn gì?” là câu hỏi dần trở nên phổ biến với cánh mày râu ngày nay_​Rối loạn cương dương là một bệnh lý thuộc nhóm bệnh yếu sinh lý nam. Thể hiện qua trạng thái dương vật không thể cương cứng hoặc có cương cứng nhưng lại không thể đạt được độ cương và duy trì độ cương đó đến khi hoàn thành cuộc giao hợp trọn vẹn. Vậy phải làm sao để khắc phục dễ dàng không làm bạn tình thất vọng? Ăn gì _chữa rối loạn cương dương ở đàn ông_?

*Rối loạn cương dương nên ăn gì tốt nhất*

*Các loại Hải sản*
Thật tuyệt vời khi các loại hải sản là kho tàng dồi dào các khoáng chất và đặc biệt rất giàu kẽm. Mà chất kẽm được nghiên cứu có tác dụng tăng lượng hormone testosterone ở đàn ông. Bổ sung Testosterone bằng cách thêm hải sản vào thực đơn hàng ngày là 1 trong _9 cách tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất_ hiện nay.





_Các loại hải sản là kho tàng dồi dào các khoáng chất và đặc biệt rất giàu kẽm giúp tăng cường sinh lý vô cùng hiệu quả_​
Nam giới bị rối loạn cương dương nên ăn Hàu biển
Cung cấp cho cơ thể một lượng kẽm lớn kích thích cơ thể sản sinh nhiều testosterone – hormone sinh dục nam giúp cho các hoạt động sinh lý nam ổn định ngăn ngừa các bệnh yếu sinh lý, xuất tinh sớm, vô sinh.

Sò huyết
Được ví như một loại gia vị cho tuần trăng mật của mỗi cặp đôi bởi có tác dụng rất tốt trong cải thiện các triệu chứng yếu sinh lý, khơi gợi ham muốn “yêu”. Ngoài ra, ăn sò huyết còn giúp phòng ngừa được các bệnh tăng huyết áp, suy nhược cơ thể, giúp bổ huyết, chữa chứng thiếu máu,… hữu hiệu.

Bào ngư
Ăn bào ngư giúp tăng khí, bổ thận, rất tốt cho người suy nhược và đặc biệt giúp cường dương, _tăng cường sinh lý nam giới_.

*Gan động vật rất tốt cho quý ông mắc rối loạn cương dương*
Trong gan động vật có chứa nhiều Glutamine giúp tăng cường miễn dịch, tăng sức đề kháng. Ngăn ngừa các bệnh sinh lý nam nói chung cũng như bảo vệ sức khỏe cơ thể.





_Gan động vật có chứa nhiều Glutamine giúp tăng cường miễn dịch, tăng sức đề kháng, ngăn ngừa các bệnh sinh lý nam_​Dung nạp nhiều hơn hàm lượng glutamine giúp khơi gợi ham muốn cho quý ông và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch mạnh mẽ. Mà gan động vật là thực phẩm vốn giàu có thành phần này. Vậy thì không có lý do gì mà chàng không bổ sung nhiều hơn chúng vào thực đơn hàng ngày.

*Rối loạn cương dương nên ăn nhiều Tỏi*
Không chỉ là loại gia vị quen thuộc giúp khử mùi và tăng hương vị hấp dẫn cho các món ăn mà tỏi còn là “gia vị” nêm nếm cho tình yêu thêm mặn mà hơn.





_Tỏi còn là “gia vị” nêm nếm cho tình yêu thêm mặn mà hơn_​Thực tế cho thấy: Chỉ cần ăn thường xuyên mỗi ngày từ 2-3 tép tỏi sống thôi thì đời sống tình dục ở nam giới cũng trở nên thi vị hơn. Bên cạnh khả năng tăng cường chức năng sinh dục ở nam giới, tỏi còn có tác dụng kích thích ham muốn ở nam giới, đồng thời giúp hỗ trợ việc chữa trị chứng bất lực ở nam giới gây ra bởi tai nạn hoặc bệnh tật.

*Gừng, mật ong hỗ trợ chữa rối loạn cương dương*
Hưng phấn hơn trong “cuộc yêu” và hùng dũng hơn khi “lâm trận” là điều ai nam giới nào cũng muốn. Nếu “chẳng may” sớm “đầu hàng” khi vừa mới “xông pha chiến trận” thì cũng đừng quá lo lắng.





_Công thức từ gừng và mật ong rất hiệu quả cho việc hỗ trợ chữa rối loạn cương dương_​Mỗi ngày sử dụng 2 thìa nước ép gừng tươi và mật ong thì chứng bệnh rối loạn cương dương không còn là nỗi đáng sợ của bạn nữa đâu.

*Bị rối loạn cương dương nên ăn Đậu bắp*
Ăn nhiều đậu bắp hơn là cách chữa rối loạn cương dương tự nhiên rất hay mà rất nhiều chàng trai vẫn chưa biết đến.





_Ăn nhiều đậu bắp là cách chữa rối loạn cương dương tự nhiên rất tốt và an toàn_​Các nghiên cứu chứng minh, thành phần dinh dưỡng có trong đậu bắp giúp tăng cường lưu thông máu đến bộ phận sinh dục, đồng thời với đó là độ cương cứng của dương vật cũng tăng lên. Hiển nhiên đối tác sẽ trở nên hào hứng hơn rất nhiều.

*Hoa quả khô hữu ích chữa rối loạn cương dương*
Trái cây khô là món khoái khẩu của nhiều người. Ngoài những ích lợi của chúng đối với sức khỏe khác thì chúng còn hỗ trợ tốt cho chức năng tình dục của cánh mày râu nhờ hàm lượng kẽm, sắt, kali và protein,.. cao.





_Hoa quả khô hỗ trợ tốt cho chức năng tình dục của cánh mày râu nhờ hàm lượng kẽm, sắt, kali và protein,.. cao_​Dĩ nhiên, nếu muốn loại bỏ nhanh các triệu chứng rối loạn cương dương thì chàng không thể quên ăn nhiều hơn các loại trái cây khô, đặc biệt là nho và chà là khô.

*Lời khuyên của chuyên gia cho nam giới rối loạn cương dương*
Ngoài việc bổ sung thực phẩm giúp điều trị rối loạn cương dương thì còn rất nhiều phương pháp khác có thể giúp nam giới chữa trị bệnh lý này hiệu quả. Sử dụng các loại thực phẩm BVSK hỗ trợ điều trị rối loạn cương đơn cử như _Oyster Man_ kết hợp luyện tập thể dục thể thao và các bài tập dành cải thiện sức khỏe sinh lý sẽ giúp bạn thoát khỏi căn bệnh này nhanh chóng.

*Rối loạn cương dương kiêng gì?*

*Nam giới rối loạn cương dương nên tránh xa thực phẩm nhiều chất béo*
Thực phẩm nhiều chất béo khiến nam giới bị tăng cân, béo phì. Người có thói quen ăn nhiều chất béo có nguy cơ cao huyết áp, tiểu đường và các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt. Và đây cũng là nguyên nhân khiến nhiều nam giới dễ mắc phải chứng rối loạn cương dương. Chính vì vậy, chất béo luôn là khắc tính đối với căn bệnh này. Hãy hạn chế tối đa những loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất béo trong bữa ăn hàng ngày.

*Kiêng tuyệt đối rượu bia, thuốc lá*
Nam giới dễ mắc rối loạn cương dương nhất khi lạm dụng bia, rượu, thuốc lá. Nam giới nên tránh những đồ uống có ga, đặc biệt là các loại đồ uống chứa hàm lượng lớn chất kích thích có hại cho sức khỏe như: bia, rượu… Những loại đồ uống này gây tổn thương gan, thận, thần kinh. Hơn thế, chúng ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự cân bằng hormone sinh dục nam Testosterone.

Nắm được những kiến thức bổ ích về “Rối loạn cương dương nên ăn gì?“, và “không nên ăn gì?” để việc điều trị căn bệnh này được tốt hơn. Mình chúc bạn sớm lành bệnh, mau chóng sở hữu phong độ đàn ông và làm chủ “cuộc yêu”.


----------

